# Thymosin Beta (TB500) Log for my Tendonitis



## Lost Grizzly (Mar 29, 2014)

I have had this nagging tendonitis in my left elbow (Golfers Elbow) since Aug 2013.  Seems that pulling motion is what makes it hurt more than anything else.  
Dose for the TB500 will be as follows:
Weeks 6 & 7 2mg on Saturday & Tuesday for a total of 4mg per week.
Weeks 8 thru whenever 2mg on Saturday only.


Week 1:  Rest.  Started taking Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM Plus in late January 2014.  Probably won&#146;t help
Week 2:  Cardio only.  Started wearing a CHO-PAT strap on my elbow.  
Week 3:  Lifting Lighter weights and some Cardio.  Tendonitis seemed better than before the rest week.  
Week 4:  Lifting Lighter weights and some Cardio.  Tendonitis seemed better than before the rest week.  
Week 5:  Cardio Only.  Tendonitis is hurting a bit more again and now out of nowhere my left shoulder is aching.  
Week 6:  Cardio & some light lifting.  Saturday is my first 2mg injection of TB500.  Tuesday was my second injection day for this week.   Tendonitis seems to be better.  
Week 7:  Cardio & some light lifting.  Saturday injection again.  Tendonitis is doing ok still.  Started to bring some weight up 5-10lbs on each lift.  Shoulder isn&#146;t hurting this week.  Maybe I pulled something.  Tuesday injection went well and my workouts are not pain free but seem to be getting better as the days go by.  The thing I notice the most is little to no pain in my elbow hours or days after my workouts.  
Week 8:  Cardio & some light lifting.  Saturday injection again, but from now on it will only be once per week.  Still adding some weight back to my lifts getting them back to normal.  Little to no pain in my elbow.  Very pleased so far.  

I will try to answer any questions when I can.  More weeks to come as the injections continue.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 4, 2014)

Week 9:  Cardio & some light lifting.  Saturday injection again.  This is the end of my 4th week doing injections and this being the 2nd of only injecting once per week.  Everything that I have read says this week I should feel the best as the TB500 really kicks in on the 4th week.   Elbow feels fine.  It doesn&#146;t hurt during my lifts or after them; however there is this stiffness feeling and if that was to go away I would call it cured.  Maybe a few more weeks.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 7, 2014)

I am still increasing my weight for each lift that was reduced to avoid hurting my elbow further.  Even thou I am not at 100% of what I lifted last year before my injury my elbow feels great.  I am amazed how great this stuff works.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good to know it has worked this fast. How long are you planning to use it? Just be careful upping the weight but it's great you have been able to on the tb-500


----------



## ElitePeptides (Apr 7, 2014)

Great log!


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 8, 2014)

I have 5 weeks worth left in my freezer.  I will take it until they are gone or if I feel completely healed with no issues.  I will keep people posted as the weeks go on.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> I have 5 weeks worth left in my freezer.  I will take it until they are gone or if I feel completely healed with no issues.  I will keep people posted as the weeks go on.



Sounds good. I would love to try it too as my knee is bad. I am seeing lots of positive info online so it's only a matter of time before I do


----------



## sneedham (Apr 8, 2014)

I have struggled for months..Wish I new about TB500 a long time ago...


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 8, 2014)

You should give it a shot pun intended.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> You should give it a shot pun intended.



Quite a few guys over the net are gonna run logs on our TB-500 so I am excited to see their results. It's seems to be getting mentioned everywhere now.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 12, 2014)

Week 10:  Cardio & some light lifting.  Everything this week has been the same except one thing.  I was in my garage yesterday lifting some heavy shit and seemed to reinjure my elbow.  It doesn&#146;t hurt like it did in the beginning and didn&#146;t hurt during my lift today.  So hopefully I didn&#146;t set myself back.   Either was it doesn&#146;t matter because I needed to move that stuff around in my garage before my trip this summer.


----------



## Usealittle (Apr 12, 2014)

Iv ran it and have another log on another site but it works great... It's kinda freaky, havin pains for years and you get up one day and the pain has lessened the pain and in no time pain is gone. For me is has not come back, it's been 3-4 months without the use of any TB untill last wk but that's for another issue in mending with it...


Well worth the money


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2014)

Usealittle said:


> Iv ran it and have another log on another site but it works great... It's kinda freaky, havin pains for years and you get up one day and the pain has lessened the pain and in no time pain is gone. For me is has not come back, it's been 3-4 months without the use of any TB untill last wk but that's for another issue in mending with it...
> 
> 
> Well worth the money



Thanks for posting... the more I read online the better it sounds!


----------



## Usealittle (Apr 12, 2014)

I can post a link if you like?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 13, 2014)

I would like to read it.  Please do.


----------



## Usealittle (Apr 13, 2014)

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/139178-TB-500-log

this should work...


----------



## BadGas (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey...nice log here brother!! Everything I've read about this stuff is nothing but spectacular.


----------



## Usealittle (Apr 13, 2014)

I still update it from time to time... At the moment I'm fixin a pulled lat, it's comin along pretty well.


----------



## Mincow (Apr 14, 2014)

Excellent record.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

Usealittle said:


> http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/139178-TB-500-log
> 
> this should work...



Thanks matey. I will check that out now


----------



## EL VASCULO (Apr 20, 2014)

Only just found your log Griz will keep watching. Elbow still alright?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 21, 2014)

Week 11:  Cardio & some light lifting.  Still feeling some pain from my reinjure I did the week before last.  I have 3 weeks worth left and hopefully that will get me back to healthy.


----------



## Usealittle (Apr 21, 2014)

How much you takin and how long you been on?


----------



## Riles (May 26, 2014)

Usealittle said:


> How much you takin and how long you been on?



Bump


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 26, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> Dose for the TB500 will be as follows:
> Weeks 6 & 7 2mg on Saturday & Tuesday for a total of 4mg per week.
> Weeks 8 thru whenever 2mg on Saturday only.



This is my dose


----------

